# Az. smoking contest



## a basham (Aug 13, 2012)

I just found out  that on Thursday Sept 20 the Gila county fair gound in Globe Az. is putting on a contest for the fair "kick off" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Contact the Gila County Fair Grounds for more info and hope to see ya ther!!!!!!


----------



## a basham (Aug 13, 2012)

Crap! guess i shoulda put this in the Upcoming Competitions page....

Mr. Moderator will you move this for me? Thanks......


----------

